

Proclaimed Dead, Web Is Showing New Life - aaw
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/01/technology/01webwalls.html

======
warwick
_“Reports of the death of the Web have been greatly exaggerated,” Mr.
Beckstrom said. “It’s going to be alive and kicking for a long time.”_

Of course reports are greatly exaggerated. For something like 'the web is
dead', which is essentially punditry, reports will naturally trend towards
being premature as the incentives for publishing are biased towards publishing
early.

You don't get page views on opinion pieces if they aren't controversial.
Things are rarely controversial unless they're exaggerated.

The more interesting question is not if the web browser will eventually
diminish in importance, but rather if the web will eventually be eclipsed by
custom fat clients.

~~~
YooLi
"... but rather if the web will eventually be eclipsed by custom fat clients."

Or they can both coexists without one eclipsing the other. :)

------
forensic
I'm really starting to cultivate a hatred of anyone who makes their living by
saying attention-grabby things.

Yak yak yak yak yak look at me look at me

------
lostbit
An again they mention that watching a YouTube video is not a web experience...
This is like not accepting that Web evolved, as if Web could only be what we
can see with Mosaic 1.0.

~~~
tjr
Similarly they claim that Facebook is beyond the reach of web browsers. Cool.

------
Das_Bruce
Wired reports that something is dead? Surprise!

~~~
jasonjei
Wired wrote about the so-called death of Apple back in the 90s. History, it
seems, sure did show Wired. In all respect, I have only seen iOS and Droid
apps supplement or complement the actual Web apps. Facebook for iPhone hasn't
really been a replacement for the Web app.

If anything, nobody likes dealing with the logistics of pushing client-side
updates to users, especially with Web-based apps that to deal with multiple
versions of REST/SOAP APIs (most hated is graceful degradation for older
apps). My App Store icon already shows that 8 apps need updating. Goodness.

So I think the Web is safe. Because then you only need to update the browser,
from the user perspective to take advantage of most functionality updates.

------
mattmaroon
Eh, nobody with a clue takes Chris Anderson seriously anyway.

------
FluidDjango
"Proclaimed Dead, NYT reports that Wired article has skinny on what has
expired" (web.com)

